# Detchitoyo HS Q.1 Continued



## Zack2216 (Jan 6, 2005)

OOC: Hey guys. Looks like we get a brand spanking new thread.  Now, where I left off.

IC: Salene leads off by casting a spell that gives her a dark purple aura that spouts the occasional lightning bolt, and another that launches her into the air.

Chris Mono draws his great katana that is big enough to be wielded by a giant, and with a great running leap while moving at humanly impossible speeds, he launches himself towards Salene. He connects, breaking through a once invisible barrier and giving her a good slash. However, he does not leave unharmed, as he gets struck by the purple energy aura, leaving him a little sizzled as he falls to land. 

Salene, however casts another spell, turning the ground beneath him into quicksand, which Mono quickly sinks into. But not for long, as Mono uses his unearthly speed to swim out. Then, he runs back, preparing for another jump. Salane, casts another two spells, one that creates large stone spikes under him and spreading out in all directions for 30 ft., and another that creates large black tentacles that lash out to grab him.

Mono breaks free, and jumps outside of the radius of the stone spikes unharmed. Using the first jump as kick off, he leaps into the air again, and connects with another hard earned blow. Salene casts another spell, and a blue aura surrounds mono, preventing his movement. Then, she casts a spell that creates a great comet that barrels down on top of him, shattering as it strikes him and the ground, leaving him prone but free of the spell. Running in a great 'U', Chris mono Lauches himself into the air, high above Salene.

Salene creates two orbs of fiery energy, one in each of her hands. Clapping them together, an explosion of energy sends 6 fiery spiraling missiles of energy at Mono. However, Mono blocks each one with his sword. Falling now, Mono begins mumbling something to himself, and pulls out a small black pod that he runs along the edge of the blade, leaving it green.

Salene uses the same spell on one hand again, firing only 3 fiery missiles at mono, and casting another curative spell that heals her wounds. Mono, now ontop of Salene, yells "Blades of Fury!" and begins spinning with his sword pointed at salene. Coming to a whirl, the single spinning sword blooms into several like the petals of a rose. Coliding with the energy shield and breaking through it, Salene is cut severly, falling to the ground. However, when she does, she disapears with a _poof!_. Mono, landing beside where the body once was, looks up to the sound of maniacle laughter. "OOO, looks like she was buying time with a duplicate!" Announces Christian. "Death Star!" Salene announces, flipping upside down with her hands upraised in Mono's direction.A great ball of negative energy, about half the size of the field, shoots forth from her hands, moving slowly towards Mono. However, Mono begins preparing for "Blades of Fury" again. 

Right before the energy ball connects, Salene teleports down, and 4 illusory compies of Salene apear surrounding Mono in a circle. Touching the ground simultaneously, and raising their hands up simultaneously she yells "Great Barrier!" forming a great wall of purple energy, surrounding Mono.

From Mono, you now hear the telltale phrase "Blades of Fury!" However, the the ball lands, filling up the sealed up area with it's negative energy. All you hear the great humming of high voltage, and the dark energy shooting upwards towards the sky. With the explosion, however, the shield shatters, tossing Salene backwards and dispelling her illusory copies. With the enveloping energy gone, you can see Mono lying on the ground. Salene stands from prone, looking severely damaged and ragged. 

"Salene is the Victor!"


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 7, 2005)

Damien looks out over the field and shrugs.

"So much for the kendo club.  Pity.  If only Brenna had gone out against the captain. . . he could have killed her for me."

He grins a little so that people know he's joking. . . mostly. . . and then turns to watch Christian for the next team announcement.


----------



## Imerak (Jan 7, 2005)

Tetsuya gawks at the battle the whole time through.  He imagined that he could maybe be like this if he got more powerful... _No, best not to go down that route._  He finally closes his mouth when the battle ends.  Well, it appeared that the Magic-users had been victorious- a small reassurance.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 8, 2005)

OOC: After that fight, many groups are leaving the competition, excluding the major clubs. Do you guys want to continue in the tournament?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 9, 2005)

"The question here is, can we make our mark against the major clubs? It seems we cannot compete against the likes of Sprout and Salene," Thomas summarises.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 9, 2005)

Damien nods at Thomas's comment.

"Yeah, we don't have any upper classmen.  It's not surprising that we're outclassed here.  Hopefully you guys made enough of an impression on the gun toters to make our strategic withdrawal a respected move."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 15, 2005)

OOC: anyone here from Lichtenhart or Kalanyr?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2005)

OOC: Kal's around, he just hasn't had time to post in anything much except the 5th IR recently, and Lichtenhart has been MIA for a long while now.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm around just don't have reliable net access to late February again when I'm back at Uni. Lichtenhart has computer problems for an indefinite period.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC: actually, I didn't notice the new thread. Sorry.

"Don't look at me. I still think this tournament is an incredibly stupid thing. Why don't we go to a theater, or something?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 20, 2005)

OOC: Hey guys, sorry about the MIA. I just moved, and got my internet back today. It's good to see everyone is still around .


----------



## Imerak (Jan 21, 2005)

Tetsuya frowns.  "Well, I thought it was kind of fun, but I really don't want to go up against the witches.  Besides, I really ought to be going home..."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 24, 2005)

We have 2 no's, and Kalanyr's character doesn't really have a say.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 24, 2005)

"I too would advise a withdrawal at this point," Thomas says, while packing away his things.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2005)

Damien nods and shoulders his backpack.  He turns behind him to make sure Skull is still following and hasn't gotten lost in the crowds or anything.

"I guess that's it for today then.  See you guys tommorrow?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 31, 2005)

IC: After the fight, the witches guild continued competing, the Kendo Club now eliminated. The main clubs easily defeated those groups without older, stronger students. Later, the Witches Guild was defeated by the High Magic Guild, their leader fresh and ready for battle. The last fight was won by the Karate Club, whose leader didn't have to fight anyone until then.
Assuming that the gang left early-
The Witches guild stayed to watch the final match.Brenna:With the crowds moving about, making congratulations and promises for revenge. Then, everything slowed down. The storm that had wrought such desctruction previously returned a hundred times faster. However, this time there is no elemental. Those three lightning bolts that had ominously streaked across the sky before returned, striking three female students: Malign, the shadow adept from the Witches Guild. A girl wielding a falchion from the Kendo Club. And finally, a nondescript blond you recognize from P.E., one of the girls that hangs out with Nicole Dust from the Girl's Social Club. For an indefinate amount of time, the lightning held them in place, being tortured by it's current in fast forward. In a flash of light, they disappeared, time returned to it's normal flow. Their passage, unnoticed? You look around, no one seems to have noticed what has transpired. You are filled with dread, not only at the loss of a sister, but also at what has transpired and this odd feeling of familiarity.

OOC: Good job on the tournament. : ) Now, anyone remember what day it is in game? My bookmark on the old thread isn't working, just like all of my other bookmarks for Enworld. 
Anyway, each of you gain a level, putting you at 3rd. 
Oh well, nothing special was going to happen for the rest of the week till the weekend, and each of you have been invited to a celebration of the Karate clubs victory, the party on saturday. 

It's saturday, do you plan on going to the party?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 31, 2005)

OOC: Zack, at the moment I haven't got the time to look for the day. I think this would be our third week-end, but I'm not 100% sure. To restore your bookmarks anyway you just have to edit out the "/forum" part after www.enworld.org. I'll edit J.K. to the new level (man, he's gonna be scary) and make a nice post tomorrow.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

Damien looks over the party anouncement and considers it briefly.  Parties never really have been his thing, but perhaps with a new school it is time to try new things.

"I guess I'll go, put in an appearance of being a friendly outgoing guy anyways. . ."

He turns and briefly considers Skull.

"I think it'd be best if you stayed behind though. . ."


[ooc - Damien's updated.  He'll go to the party, but sans undead companion]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 31, 2005)

Thomas sits at the desk in his dorm room, tweaking with his gun.

_Reduce the pressure a little more for the trigger pull and I might be getting somewhere..._

He went back over the events of the competition in his head. He would need to find a means of competing with with the likes of miniguns if he didn't want a hard time, but it would take him a while to figure out.

_Hmm, the karate club won that thing did they not? I remember something about them holding a party, perhaps I could find some inspiration there._

Thomas quietly reassembled his weapon and packed it away in its case. He took a moment to throw on an outfit for the party more suitable than his normal attire, then picked up his briefcase and went on his way.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 1, 2005)

Brenna will immediately report Malign's disappearance to Crystal after checking she really has vanished. 

"Lady Crystal, something strange just happened to Malign, lightning just struck her and she vanished. So did some other people from other clubs but who cares about them ? "


(Later)
Lugh will ask Arestis if she wishes to attend the party and if she does he will accompany her, otherwise he will not attend preferring to keep watch over her.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 8, 2005)

To Brenna: "Who are you talking about? I don't remember any sisters by that name."

To Lugh: "I would love to." She says excitedly. "I haven't been to a Ball in so long!" Contemplating and speaking to herself, she adds "What should I wear?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 14, 2005)

Brenna nods her head, that turned out as she expected, and she departs.

Lugh:

"Perhaps a shopping trip ? I believe the school provided us with a small amount of spending money. "


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 15, 2005)

To Lugh "Wonderful." Smiliing, she gathers a couple things and lets you lead the way .

OOC: Any other preperations for the party?


----------



## Imerak (Feb 19, 2005)

Tetsuya looks over himself before he goes to the party.  It had been an uphill battle to be allowed to go at all, and in the end he had promised about a dozen things to his uncle that he had no idea were true or not.  But still, he feels he has earned it.  His team had won their match in the tournament, if that was any indication.  And besides, he had been working hard on his magic lately--but he couldn't speak to Uncle about these things.  Luckily, his grades hadn't dropped any.

Finally deciding he looks fine in his casual clothes, Tetsuya heads out to the party.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 21, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2005)

Damien puts on a slightly spiffier outfit than he would wear to a normal day of school, but nothing too different.  He looks deeply into Skull's eyesockets.

"You stay here, I'll be back later tonight."

Then he flips through the television channels until he finds a special on Egyptian mummies for Skull to watch before he heads on out the door to the party.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 24, 2005)

J.K. went home after the tournament, thinking that probably the guys and Kryptonite were too tired to go on with the virus plan that night. He called Raya to tell her what happened, and after a long shower, he flung himself into bed. But he had a lot of trouble sleeping. It seemed that all the usual noises of the city made him jump. The night after that was even worse, the headache he got in the morning got worse and worse, it made him want to bang his horns on the wall, so he totally forgot about the virus. Then his eyes started to burn. He thought it could be a bad case of pinkeye, and went to school with a pair of dark glasses that made him look quite stupid, and made Raya laugh.
He woke up suddenly on friday night. The headache was gone, but he could hear all the nightly noises with amazing clarity. He got up to go to the bathroom, and stumbled on the book he was reading before falling asleepwithout thinking too much he picked it up, and put a bookmarkat the chapter he had finished. Then he realized he didn't turn on the light, but could read the book anyway, in the dim light that filtered through the window. He ran to the bathroom, turned on the light, cold sweat running down his neck, and looked at the mirror.
Thankfully he looked pretty normal, or at least as normal as the day before, but now there were black tufts on his grey ears, like those of a lynx, and his eyes were slightly different. If before they looked like those of an hawk, now they looked even more golden. They reminded him of those of a lion. He breathed in relief, probably the stress of the duel triggered another little transformation in his dna, but this time it was nothing too freaky. Probably the pain he went through in the last few days was his body preparing to change. Now he could hear and see better. That reminded him of that scene in the Spiderman movie, when Peter realizes he doesn't need his glasses anymore. Smiling widely, he went back to bed.

It's saturday morning and J.K. is quite happy. He remembers that he was invited along with the others ant the karate club party, and phones Raya to ask her to come with him. If she accepts, he'll spend the morning on a wild skateboard ride all around the city, enjoying his new talents. Colors seem brighter, music louder and more exciting.
Preparing for the party, he wears all in black: formal trousers, suspenders and a wide beautiful tie. And obviously no shirt, shoes or jacket. This way he gets the look he was aiming for: elegant and silly. He smiles at the mirror, waves goodbye to his uncle who's snickering at the door and he's out on his skateboard.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 25, 2005)

J.K.: Raya says  " "My elders prefer to not participate in those tournaments officially. Sometimes members that want to vent do so, but we don't go as a whole. But it is good that you showed him compassion, hopefully he will back off" at word of the tournament. When asked to go to the party, she replies "Sounds like fun, I'll meet you there.

With everyone there, Raya in her usual style of dress, except she is wearing a glittering silver that matches her hair, the party is taking place at a very large home, with a central sky scraper 20 stories tall with extensions ot the home built on all sides. There is a large garden in front, with well kept trees and bushes and manacured grass. Large amounts of students are coming to the event, using many modes of transportation, such as designated incoming teleportation pads, a large parking garage to the south with all sorts of vehicles in there, vallet parkers moving vehicles out of the way.

When you step to the door, you are greeted by a roughed up butler with dark green curly hair and a handlebar mustache. Asking each of your names, he looks through a palm pilot, and recognizes each of your invitations. When you walk through, you over here a "Hey, you dont' have an invitation!" and an immediate _whack!_  as he gets pounded into the ground by a buff student. You overhear _"Invitations my a..._  as he grumbles in. The butler, looking sorry for himself, continues his duties.

Inside, lots of students are conversing, dancing (or moshing) on one of several dance floors, eating, etc. There is even an arcade set up in one of the rooms, where fighting and fps tournys are taking place. Also, there is a room dedicated to relaxing and talking over a drink, otherwise known as "The Pad". Overal, it's a party.

By the time everyone has gotten comfortable, the DJ announces "And here is teh man of the hour, Jason!" Jason takes the microphone immediately. He's dressed in a white silk suit, however with bracers on. "I'm glad everyone here is enjoying the party! For those of you that don't know, this is a party celebrating our most recent show of superiority!" Applause. "Thank you. Please continue to enjoy yourselves, and if any of you lovely single females out there want to get to know me better, I'll be at 'The Pad'." Pointing with both fingers and making a clicking sounds with this rediculous expression on his face, he exits the stage and moves on to "The Pad." The DJ then restarts the music, and so the party flollows.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 26, 2005)

_Guns..._

"Enjoy the party, I will see you all around," he mumbles vaguely towards the others.

Thomas' mind was made up. Ignoring Jason's announcement he walked purposefully over to the arcade. Switching his briefcase into his off hand he whipped up a light gun and got to work on the most challenging game he could find.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 27, 2005)

J.K. leads Raya to meet his friends.
"Hi guys, I'd like to introduce you to Raya. Raya, these are Kryptonite, Tetsuya,  Arestis and Lugh, Damien, and that one at the arcade is Thomas. It looks like we've already lost him for the evening. So what now? Shall we check this 'Pad'?"
The beast boy looks like he's going to need something strong to drink before he asks anyone to dance.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 27, 2005)

"Hi," Tetsuya greets, not looking up from the screen of his FPS game.  He holds the controller of his hands, pounding at it desperately  "Diediediediediedie dead." he says as his attempts fail and his character is shot down.

Putting the game down, he turns to face J. K. and the others.  "The Pad?  Sure, why not."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 28, 2005)

Damien wanders into the party looking vaguely lost.  He casts his eyes about the room, looking for anyone he recognizes.  He nods at the others as he wanders past them on his way to grab some punch, or whatever it is they have to drink here.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 2, 2005)

OOC: Guldan wants to join (this'll be the last guy allowed till we lose another), not sure what he plans character wise, but hopefully he'll be able to introduce himself soon.

My bad, Rikandur will be joining us. Sorry about the name mix-up.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 3, 2005)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> OOC: Guldan wants to join (this'll be the last guy allowed till we lose another), not sure what he plans character wise, but hopefully he'll be able to introduce himself soon.




IC:
As the party goes on You could see disturbance near the food, someone is having arguments ? As everyone stares, there is small circle of empty space where two people are arguing, a black haired girl and one of boys from Kendo Club. She is enshadowed by aura of anger.

OOC: All know when Character get angry in Anime ? Fires obscuring surroundings and burning in the eyes. Second one is shocked, popped out eyes and dropped jaw.

IC:
"<Japanese: No, I agreed not for anything like date. Farewell.>"

"Demo ... Usagi-chan."

OOC: Translations goes along the line:"But ... Bunny." Chan is suffix meaning great familiarity used often to call Your friends. Hope that anyone who know Japanese better than me will forgive poor gajjin.    

She stared at him, freezing him on the spot with cold glare of purple eyes. Her voice was only gentle enough to not behave in a rude way, but every word was stabbing the boy like dagger.

"<We are not friends, nor family so I ask You to speak to me properly> Hitto-san."

This time it is him who get infuriated, but he managed to keep grip over himself. She turned around, forgetting his existence, and moved gracefully towards leader of Karate Club. She bowed to him.

"<Congratulations for victory. Your tactic was flawless.>" 

OOC:
Sorry for iterrupting and jumping in, in such rude manner   . DM, Girl have Defect: 'Guy Magnet' 3, and she is wearing old kimono in blue and white colours, of course she is Japanese, but not type that You see and forget. She isn't beautiful, but remarkable enough to attract attention. Most unusual about her are her eyes in strange purple colour, besides this she is completly normal human. Even if she moves with natural grace that many could only envy.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 10, 2005)

He snorts "Of course it was flawless. The body is the perfect weapon." Taking a better look at Usagi "Hey, you're pretty cute, ignoring that sword you got there. If you ever want some private lessons in hand to hand, here is my number." He gives you a small business card that gives an in depth description of where you might find him (either at home, or at school at the dojo), aswell as his cellphone number. He flashes a goofy smile, and tries to strut away in a manly fashion, but just looks lame doing it.

OOC: Sorry for my absence. I've been stranded in Vegas for almost a week, and got access to internet today : ).


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 10, 2005)

*What a barbarian this Jason is.*

"Body ? Your words bear unexpected wisdom."

_For someone such worthless_. Added her sword quietly at the back of girl's head.

_I need a drink. Or I will start killing._

She thought when last vestiges of respect she felt for boy's warrior prowness vaporised while he continued his speech. Expression of barely hidden disgust was easily reckognisable when she spoke quietly to the back of the leader of Karate Club. These words reached everybody.

"You forgot something."

And she left for the bar, leaving untouched business card lying on the ground like beacon of boy's failure. She sat next to plush oversized teedy bear, brought probably by buddhist girl with jewel on her forehead. And almost ate sake cup when ... someone she thought to be a toy spoke to other people nearby.

OOC: Usagi speaks only Japanese, I hope that everybody will assume this from now on. And plush bear, well it was first impression she get when she gazed at J.K.. 

IC:
In absolutely rude manner she eyed him with curiosity written in innocent stare. Filled with wonder and suprise ... while she was trying where she saw someone similiar earlier. 

_This idiotic contest where Jason and his band of fools won over rabble that was left after the earlier combats. We could kill him now, if You want._

_Thank You, Red Star. And no, he behaved nobly. Too nobly for such a scum that Snipers leader is ... but nevertheless. Ach ! He spotted, damn it._

OOC:
Lichtenhart, J.K. can speak with Usagi if You wish. Otherwise she will apolgise for rudeness and increase her efforts to get drunk from embarassments of tonight. She drinks only _sake_. Like the samurai on the movies usually do. It is noticeable that her wakizashi is a real sword of rare antiquity, and she have also crude bokken. And sword sized shape wrapped in silk on her back.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 11, 2005)

Lugh bows to Raya when introduced 

"A pleasure to meet you."

Lugh also takes a look around the area and changes his clothing and appearance to be more like that of the "in crowd". 

" Certainly, the Pad seems like an interesting place to be "


Lugh then turns and looks at the girl who has recently sat next to J.K. and who has almost eaten her cup. 

" I do not believe that you are known to me, may I ask you your name ? I am Lugh, the one you seem so surprised at is J.K. , the lady beside me is Arestis , and the one sitting beside J.K I belive is Raya. And the one who has just joined us is  Tetsuya. I believe that Damien should be somewhere here too. "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2005)

Thomas continued to blast away at his game, but something caught his eye. He looked over to where his friends were and saw a girl carrying a couple of swords sit near them.

_For a town full of deadly teenagers with assortments of scary powers, it seems to have an impressive number of attractive women..._

With that thought he resumed his concentration on the game, finding no other reason to let his attention stray.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 12, 2005)

*Conversation continues. *

_Kami*, here ?_

_Long time since I tasted divine blood ... sigh, old good times when every day was a battle._

Girl bowed her head slightly towards everyone introduced by strange spirit, then bowed slightly deeper towards Lugh. And spoke in respectful tone to him, while looking with embarassment at her sake cup.

"I apologise for not introducing myself properly in the first place. I'm Ukyo Usagi, shugyosha**. It is honor to meet You Aerstis-hime***, Lugh-kami, Raya-san, ... J.K.-san, Tetsuya-san."

She bowed her head to each member of the group while pronouncing his or her name. And she relaxed, almost. Wich Lugh could perceive easily, he saw enough warriors in his life to reckognise another one. Then she spoke to Lugh again, concetrating her attention slightly on him. But mostly she seem to try to be unfocused enough to notice everything in her vinctinity ... to not let any danger to come unseen. Definiatly a warrior. Alvays cautious.

"Um ... I mistaked J.K.-san for plush teddy bear ... And that was reason of my rude behavior for wich I apologise, J.K.-san. I wonder if they have enough sake though ..."

She ended quietly, while staring into her cup as if mystical secrets were buried within. She sighed and smiled slightly towards Lugh and others present.

"Meeting You certainly changed my plans for tonight. No drinking, I had enough sake."

Usagi ended with bright sparks in her eyes that added undescribable glamour to her smile. She gazed with contempt on people dancing below.

"Chmph. Dancers ... turtles lying on their backs have more grace."

OOC:
Here another explainations of Japanese terms that I'm using when out of imagination. 

* Kami, term used to refere towards all manner of mystical creatures in Japan, starting from household spirits, like brownies, trough dragons to gods. Kal, transforming in the crowd surely attracts attention. 

** Shugyosha, wandering samurai ... or bushi wich is older term if I'm not mistaken, who lives on the road and is more respected version of ronin. He seeks inner wisdom and polishes his skills with blade during his pilgrimage. Could be roughly translated into Warrior-Pilgrim.

*** Hime, literally _princess_. More apporiate would be suffix sama, but Usagi don't know Aerstis nor respects her anyhow to call her by such title. Princess is flattering enough for someone of low station, and respectful enoug for someone of high station.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2005)

"Hmmm,  Usagi, you show surprising insight into people's stations, I am most impressed. " 

OOC: 
Around here transforming in the crowd probably doesn't attract much attention at all. But I did forget to put the word subtley in my above post (oopsy). 

And since Arestis was a princess in her original time, I have to say hime was the exact correct Suffix, since I'm assuming you didn't read my backstory, I'm amused.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 13, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Around here transforming in the crowd probably doesn't attract much attention at all. But I did forget to put the word subtley in my above post (oopsy).
> 
> And since Arestis was a princess in her original time, I have to say hime was the exact correct Suffix, since I'm assuming you didn't read my backstory, I'm amused.




OOC:
 I did now. Truly funny that my guess was correct. 
But from the other point of view, Lugh's charge still is a princess, and still just a mortal. WIch would place her deeply beneatch notice of typical Sidhe from fairytales.  

IC:
"Thank You, Lugh-san, but things are obvious for those willing to see."

Usagi smiled nicely to Lugh, and sipped a bit from her cup.Then she looked at Arestis, returned her gaze to Lugh ... again to Arestis. And smiled widely.

"Could I ask, if it isn't too rude ... are You and princess Arestis ... related somehow ?"

_If he would be soo nice and insult You ... my blade is growing dull after those months without tasting blood. And I had several princesses and theyre not that different from other women.They scream when cut._

OOC:
Lugh could easily notice that it is nothing more burt harmless curiosity. 
Any idea how involve Usagi in the whole affair ?


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2005)

"No, I am not related to Arestis. I am oathbound to see to her wellbeing though.

OOC - Yeah a princess would be, hence the oathbound thing to begin it. 
That could be problematical, Usagi needs to do something to kind of gain trust. Or she could have heard a rumour around the High School about us messing around with looking for the Crystal golem summoner and ask about it.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 14, 2005)

"An bodyguard You are then ... Thank You for explaination, Lugh-san. I'm certain that princess couldn't dream of better one than You."

Usagi bowed her head towards the Arestis, before returning with her gaze to Lugh. This time Usagi's eyes were filled with caution and warning.

"By the way, from fev days ... a strange things are happening and young woman from our school is missing. After the Club contest I couldn't find her anywhere, and everybody were seemingly ingorant of her existence. Do You recall particular memeber of Kendo Club, a girl with huge falchion ? If not written reminder for training with her ... I wouldn't remember the whole thing too. Be cautious ... this isn't seeming like ordinary kidnapping."

_I'm hoping that they didn't sold her to brothel ... I were curious this strange western weapon._  

_Bah, no true warrior would ever woman became. Your destiny is to give birth to children and submit to stronger ones._

_Would You be quiet Red Star, please ? _  

OOC:
Now I'm rudely reffering to second entrance of mysterious storm. And strange fact that everyone forgot about the missing girls. Usagi couldn't refer to fight with elemental, she thinks that senior if who beaten the thing up. *Outsiders* were only helping him.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 14, 2005)

Lugh shakes his head

"I didn't go to the duel. I believe my companions did though, perhaps they know ? J.K ? Damien ? "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2005)

Thomas puts down the light gun, having satisfied himself with that game for the moment, and went to look for another game.

_An interesting array of games, perhaps I should try that other one now... What's this? Lugh is talking to that sword wielding girl now, perhaps I should look into this further. As much as I despise leaving the guns behind, it warrants my attention._

With briefcase in hand Thomas walks over to his comrades' table in The Pad. He stops a short distance from the conversation and looks to Lugh.

"Am I missing anything particularly important?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 14, 2005)

" Thomas, this is Usagi. She wants to know if you saw a falchion wielding girl at the Duel you went to ? She seems to have disappeared. I suppose it could have something to do with out current investigation ?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2005)

Thomas looks blankly at Usagi, in the same manner as he looks at everything else. He doesn't say anything for a few seconds.

_I do not think I can remember any falchion wielding girl. I am afraid after being shot repeatedly my attention may have been elsewhere. But on the other hand this Usagi girl is somewhat attractive, not unlike almost every other girl here. I had best not be rude._

"No, I am afraid I do not remember a girl with a falchion. My apologies, Usagi. Is there anything else I can help you with?" he asks flatly.

_I should stay for a little while, I doubt the games are going to move in the near future._


----------



## Imerak (Mar 14, 2005)

"Pleased to meet you, Usagi-san," Tetsuya says in turn.  Her somewhat violent display earlier, along with ther looks, keeps him somewhat cautious, and he stays near the back.  "A girl with a flachion?  No, not that I remember."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 14, 2005)

Usagi nodded to Tetsuya, with innocently bright ... and breath taking smile, that she seems to be unaware of.

"I had just warned Lugh-san about strange event that happened, I say the strangest is that that nobody seems to remember her at all. I barely remember her, and it just because I found written reminder about training with her ... All I have are very foggy memories of her, requing full contentration to reach them at all. I doubt that Yakuza employ witches or warlocks ... they prefer threats and weapons. And I hope it will help You in fulfilling Your duties, Lugh-san."

Then she spoke to Tomas, her voice pleasant to listen. Her eyes taxing him for brief moment before bowing her head to him slightly.

"I remember You, Thomas-san ... reasonable and well thought battleplan, until events started to happen too fast for logical and metodic warfare ..."

She seem to be out of words, how to politely tell him that he lost miserably. It was written all over her face.

"... but good to see that You have recovered from Your wounds by now. Maybe, just maybe, we could ask fortune teller or other person dabbling in asking questions that are anserved, I must admit that I don't know where to start such investigation, my knowledge about occult is somewhat limited. I would know what happened to falchion girl, Thomas-san if this case is linked with ... investigation performed by You, and maybe we would all gain some clues."

Perceptive eyes might spot that when Usagi was speaking of magic, her voice was almost as flat ad cold as Thomas's ... did she have bad experiences with it ?

OOC: Usagi's bad experience with magic is hanging on her back, fouling her dreams and disturbing her live with constant presence. Never pick cursed swords, boys and girls.  
And yes, she is afraid of magic.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "I remember You, Thomas-san ... reasonable and well thought battleplan, until events started to happen too fast for logical and metodic warfare ..."




Thomas nods.

_This Usagi girl seems very agreeable._



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> She seem to be out of words, how to politely tell him that he lost miserably. It was written all over her face.




_Or maybe not so agreeable._

Thomas is no stranger to reading an expression.

_Tssk, just another reminder about how much I need a bigger gun. Thus I find the downside to this conversation._



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "... but good to see that You have recovered from Your wounds by now. Maybe, just maybe, we could ask fortune teller or other person dabbling in asking questions that are anserved, I must admit that I don't know where to start such investigation, my knowledge about occult is somewhat limited. I would know what happened to falchion girl, Thomas-san if this case is linked with ... investigation performed by You, and maybe we would all gain some clues."




_I have had my fill of Usagi, those games are looking a whole lot better right now._

"Perhaps," Thomas replies, and glances in the direction of the arcade, "But now I take my leave, tonight is a celebration so I will try to enjoy it. Good evening, Usagi."

_I doubt I will find any enjoyment here._

Thomas walks back to the arcade, immersing himself in gun games again.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 15, 2005)

"Good evening to You too, Thomas-san."

_Damn ... I and my long tongue. Boys take defeat a lot harder, it seem to pain him still._

_You are quite quiet for a woman. Remember that pride might be his weakness, in case he insult You. I won't led You by hand all the time._

_Shut up, shut up, shut up ... please._

Thought girl to her obnoxious sword. And her expression became clear and neutral while she waited for responses from others.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 19, 2005)

Even if he found he's not so special anymore for Detchitoyo standards, J.K. is still quite used to people getting all wide-eyed when they see him.
"No need for excuses, Usagi-san. <And nice to meet you.>"
The beast boy bows in the proper Japanese way, then offers his paw with a grin, in the proper American way.
His grin disappears quickly as the samurai-ko begins to speak about the missing girls. J.K. strangely feels like his senses are trying to scream something to him, but his mind has no clue.
"Mmm...I don't think I can remember her either. Do you perchance have something, or could point me to something that belongs to her. If her abductors left any traces behind, I may be able to track her."
As he talks, J.K. quite does his best not to look at Usagi. He finds her very beautiful indeed, but he would never risk... complicating things with Raya. In fact, he's trying to to keep his stare on the indian girl's eyes, hoping desperately he's making a fool of himself as he thinks he's doing.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 20, 2005)

"Thank You for kind words, J.K.-kun*, and accepting my apologies. I shouldn't think of You as of plush teddy of Raya-chan**. I'm also pleased with meeting You."

She squezzed his paw, after returning the bow in proper manner, seemingly unused to such greetings like giwing a hand. She is strong for someone so delicate looking ... Many adults have softer hands and weaker grip. She was relived that he was ... human, perchaps Japanese even, under his inhuman skin. Her eyes blinked slightly on him mentioning his exordinary scent, and she stared on his nose inquisitively before nodding.

"It is useful, for sure. And I could show You her school box. I think that next schoolday would be good, if You participate in ... art lessons. Or during the lunch break. And ... Your victory over this fool was flawless, even if he will chase You afterwards. You should break his leg. It works on obnoxious boyfriend wannabees."

And it isn't entirely sure if she is joking or speaking this seriously. And even her voice is pleasant to listen ...

OOC:
J.K. is doomed then Lihtenhart-san ?  

And my obnoxious and shoddy translations. 
*Kun- suffix meaning greater familiarity, sort of buddy or respectful friendship.
**Chan-suffix meaning above in case of grils, I think, and when used in case of boys it mean usually very close friend.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 21, 2005)

Damien strolls back to the others, a cup of punch in hand and sips it slowly as he watches the rapid fire conversation with a bemused look on his face.  He inclines his head slightly in greetings to his friends.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2005)

Thomas wrapped his hand around the grip of another light gun. This time he was in front of a Crisis Zone machine, and the light gun bore similarities to his own sub-machinegun in a few ways. He rested his briefcase against the machine in front of him and started. The gunfire satisfied an urge within him, and he felt at peace as he gunned down simulated terrorist after simulated terrorist.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 25, 2005)

After an hour into the party, a servant walks up to Jason, whispering something in his ear. J.K. hears "Sir, there is some very odd weather happening outside." Jason, uncaring about his servants secracy "So what? What do you mean by weird?" The servant, keeping his voice low, "It's raining heavily outside. However, only your property seems to be affected. It has already rained 3 inches in the last 15 minutes." A stupid, confused look crosses over Jasons face, followed by a "Wha?" The servant, keeping his head, "We're going to have a flood on our hands" Jason, "Oh, ok. well, deal with it" Smiling at the people around him that overheard, like it was nothing, he continues his previous conversation. The servant walks off, with a hard face on him, wondering what he should do.

Lugh: you sense a minute amount of evocation and conjuration magic coming from far above, possibly the roof.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 26, 2005)

Lugh looks around at the group and then whispers quietly

"I think we should go and have a look upstairs. Someone up there is playing with magic. And if I can sense it from down here ...."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 26, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

Usagi raised her eyebrow, then quietly nodded to Lugh and scanned her surroundings with sharp glance. She noticed worried servant, and suprise written on Jason's face. And spoke quietly.

"You are hinting that it is powerful, Lugh-san ? It could be both bad and good, bad if caster is powerful enough that this display of magic is not absorbing caster's full attention. Or, if odds are in our favor, this is demanding display of power and caster is fully concentrated on maitaining it. I'm going to check it up ..."

Usagi standed up, bowed to everyone assembled with apporiate etiqueete and quietly moved upstairs while straining her ears to hear anything.

OOC:
Move Silently +7, Hide +7, Listen +5. I hope that Usagi would manage to to spy on spellslinger before he or she would fry her.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 26, 2005)

"Her lunchbox will work perfectly, Usagi-chan. I'll go check outside."
J.K. unties his tie and gives it to Raya, then ventures out in the pouring rain.
The rain makes his nose useless, but he tries anyway to listen to what's happening on the roof.  He looks for anything he can climb or jump on to reach the roof. Nobody expects the soaking wet beastboy from below.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 26, 2005)

Lugh will drift over to Thomas and tap him on the shoulder.

"Probably trouble upstairs. You might even get to use your toys. "

Before he drifts upstairs trying to stay concealed in the crowd as he travels.

Hide +10 , Move Silently +9, Listen +14 (Has heightened Senses Type 1), Spot +14 (has Heightened Senses Type 1 and Darkvision)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Probably trouble upstairs. You might even get to use your toys. "




Thomas nods to Lugh, and sets down the light gun. It wouldn't be hard to start his game again if he got opportunity. He picks up his briefcase and starts to follow.

"Anything you can tell me about this... 'trouble'?" he asks.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 26, 2005)

Damien shrugs to himself. . . here they go again.  He waits a few moments before following his quieter comrades upstairs.

[hide +4, move silently +4]


----------



## Imerak (Mar 26, 2005)

Tetsuya looks worried about the rain, and bites his lip.  "Well, I could put up a barrier or something, but it wouldn't..."  He trails off as his voice is lost in the roar of the crowd.  Turning, he sees his friends heading in a different direction, and sprints that way, bringing up the rear.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 1, 2005)

You are each able to slip away from the cowd easily, everyone more concerned with the party at hand. However, without any familiarity of the compound, it will take you some time to find the stairs or elevator. Which are you looking for, or is there no preference?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 1, 2005)

*Usagi, sword girl.*

OOC:
I prefer stairs, elevators tend to fall from the higest point. Fighting gravity is not Usagi's style. And she could find staris rather quickly ... compared to less speedy people.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2005)

"The elevator would be a fast means of getting where we want to be," Thomas states, and goes looking for it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 1, 2005)

Lugh will go for whichever he sees first, but if both are equally visible he'll take the elevator in preference.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 1, 2005)

Damien will look for stairs, prefering his own locomotion to a machine's.  And besides, he can watch Usagi from behind as she climbs the stairs.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 1, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Damien will look for stairs, prefering his own locomotion to a machine's.  And besides, he can watch Usagi from behind as she climbs the stairs.




OOC:
Awesome ! I envy him.   

IC:
While Damien were getting dissapointed with the sight of Usagi's dissapearing heels, for she were already climbing the stairs as fast as most people run, he overheard her chucklig. When he get there he saw her standing near the window, wich were displaying sight of very heavy rain outside. She glanced over her shoulder, her bokken grasped firmly, before she nodded to Damien and runned up. Is she never tired from runnig up the stairs ?! Och, and there was visible King Kong impostor, climbing patiently outside the buildig. Looking now more like half drowned cat.
_J.K.-kun You will catch flu._ 
She thought to herself, while closing to the top of the stairs. Where she slowed down, and stretched her senses while trying to remain hidden.

OOC:
Hide +7, Move Silently +7, Spot +2, Listen +5.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 5, 2005)

Once found, you see that there is a staircase parallel to the elevator shafts. Going up, and looking out the windows, you see what the butler was talking about earlier, the weather outside looking similar to that of a monsoon. Water leaks through the doors leading to the roof. 

Those heading up the stairwell hear an echo from below "I think Usagi went up this way!" "Why would she go up this way?" "To hunt the evil!" Usagi can only think of one explanation, _the fanclub._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 5, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

She stared to the heavens, sighing. Why it is alvays have to be her ?! There is so many preety girls running around. And they have to pick on her, disturbing her life even more.

_We may kill them for insultig You, it would scare them all for good._ 

Red Star added in it's most honeyed voice, making her wice grudgingly. She inhaled and exhaled strongly, trying to get grip over herself.

_You won't make me dishonormyself, Red Star, despite fact that this sounds tempting. Let's concentrate on things important._

She thought to herself while trying to quietly climb last steps toward the roof door, and layig her ear on it.

OOC:
Heh, he, he. DM, this text blew me up.  "To hunt the evil!". With Red Star hanging from her back, an evil entity.  

Usagi tries to overhear something, or if there is keyhole oversaw anything on the roof. I have bad suspicion that door is magically entrapped. 
If she wouldn't see/hear anything besides her ... _Fanclub_, Usagi will open the door quietly ... bursting into the full speed on the sligtest sign of trouble like weird tingling senstation while walking trough the door. Maybe she even suprise one babbling in sorcery. 
If she will spot/hear someone ... She will walk there anyway, since J.K. is already climbing up too.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2005)

Thomas waits until any of his comrades wishing to use the elevator are in as well, then takes it to the top.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 6, 2005)

Lugh enters the elevator and nods at Thomas. Waiting to see if Kryptonite or Tetsuya enter the elevator.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 7, 2005)

Tetsuya walks into the elevator calmly.  He's somewhat apprehensive--he didn't come prepared for battle, and though he still has his deck of imbued cards (it was a bit like a good luck charm for him), he really didn't want to get in trouble at this party...it had been hard enough getting his uncle's permission to go.  But hopefully this wouldn't errupt into violence, though he knew that was less than likely around here...


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: They don't know that, they just assume you smite evil for a living.

Lugh: When you and the others get to the top, you can sense a mild abjuration aura coming from the other side of the door (ignoring the great amount of evocation you can sense from the otherside aswell). 

Usagi and J.K.: The door won't budge. However, you can hear a storm outside. Looking through the glass window inset into the door, you can see a large group of robed figures standing in a circle around a pattern drawn onto the roof. They appear to be untouched by the storm swirling around them. Looking up into the sky, you can see why the students are untouched. All the water that would've fallen onto the roof is being collected into a large sphere of water hovering above them about 20 ft. into the air.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: Zack, I am outside the door, right? Do the robed students notice me? Do I notice Usagi in the window on the door?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 7, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

"@#$&%#."
Usagi barked something very unladylike, when she spotted that door wouldn't open. Her eyes narrowed when she took backstep and concentrated herself strongly on weak points of the door, forgetting fact that she will have to make herself a new bokken ... and explain broken door to the master of the house. She inhaled quickly and exhaled slowly, clearing her mind of all thoughts ... weapon in her hands seeming like part of her. And in a blink of an eye she stroke with terrible strength !

OOC:
Coup the Grace against the door. Full round action, that causes maximum damage and automatic critical against helpless oponent. Door recived just now ... 22 points of damage. With Red Star she would easily double that amount of damage.  

Zack-sama, I know that no one of Usagi's fans know about Red Star. As now, only she knows that this is sentient entity. Guys who tried to acquire it in background story only know it as powerful weapon. I were just making laughfull/ironic comments.    

DM, Usagi make her living in more conventional way than banditry. Even stealing from evildoers is still stealing. 

Lihtenhart, buddy. If guys babbling in black magic in the center of the roof weren't occupied with their workings they would spot Usagi too. J.K. with his superior sight surely spot her ! And he would be blind not to see door broken in half ! If these are standard door, Usagi just broke them in half and entered the roof, following her strike. My advise ? Don't touch te diagram in the center. If just have to broke it, use one of "cultists/sorcerers" as living missile.    And beware this huge ball of water.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 9, 2005)

As the roof door explodes and Usagi breaks through, J.K. jumps over the parapet from the other side. He's drenched and dripping, his mane falling on his face. As a lightning flashes behind him, he really looks like a dangerous and angry predator, ready to jump on his prey.

Baring his fangs, he shouts: "All right! What's happening here?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2005)

As the elevator rises Thomas calmly extracts his weapon from its briefcase. He attaches the suppressor and waits for the doors to open, ready to take action at first opportunity if he needs to.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 9, 2005)

(if the abjuration is coming from the door)

Lugh nods at the door.

"Tetsuya, do you have magic to remove a ward from a door ? Or to bypass it for a while ? "

(Otherwise)
 Lugh will open the doors and step out looking around trying to pinpoint the sources of the magic if nothing else catches his attention. 

"Be careful there's a ward on the roof somewhere, watch yourselves."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 9, 2005)

OOC - Err you can't CDG  a door, its immune to crits like all objects are. Unless Anime d20 changed that.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 10, 2005)

OOC: Chmm, objects immune to criticals ? Weird rule. It lay motionlessly giving You all the time in the world to strike at weakest point. Besides ... I thought it may look cool if Usagi would burst trough the door, like so many Anime Characters. 
I will submit to DM's ruling on that matter, ... forgive Kal.    

Lichtenhart, how many folks would faint or flee screaming bloody hell from J.K. now ?


----------



## Imerak (Apr 10, 2005)

"I don't think I can dispell it, but I could maybe get the door open," Tetsuya says, straring at the orb of water intensely.  [color]"Hmmm... been meanng to do this... power of magic, inhibit this card!  Seven Tools of the Thief!  Open the door!"[/color] Mechanical devices emerge from the card and slide into the doorknob, doing anything they can to open it.

(Basically, a Knock spell.)


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 11, 2005)

Damien hangs back and watches as the others debate the door.

"Do we know what's behind that particular door?  Or are we just being inquisitive?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 12, 2005)

As Usagi strikes the door, her fans down below let loose a hushed awe. However, the boken shatters as it connects with what is behind the door. A glowing 'window' behind the door prevents further movement.

Tetsuya: The spell opens the elevator door. However, there is a glowing 'window' beyond the door, a wall of force that isn't giving off any magical emenations, aside from the mild glow that defines it's area.

The robed figures inside do not notice the distubances outside of their bubble due to their focus.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 12, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

Usagi stared back at Damien and spoke in icy calm tone, with hints of rage building in her.

"Damien-san, there are all anserws. Group of magicians, doing something forbidden that hurts sky ... forcing it to cry and enrages lord Rayden. Damien-san ... Do have any idea how to deal with this shield ? I ... don't want to use extreme meansures ... too many bystanders would suffer."

OOC: Hope You have avaible any dispel, Hafrogman.    Usagi's extreme meansures are ... somewhat linked with mass slaughter. And I don't know if they would work on the shield, certainly it would work on the wall. And it could mean death to someone, perhaps even more than one person. 

DM ! Can Red Star leech avay Energy from the spell with it's special attack ? Or bite trough wall ? Anyway, Usagi looks around for any small window. J.K. may be in grave danger in moments !

Usagi stared at the crowd with very serious expression and asked in cold but gentle voice.

"Could someone of You alarm the Landlord ? Someone is performing black magics without his permit on the roof. And ... could someone borrow me a bokken ? ... Please ?"

She asked while staring at her fans, hoping against hope that maybe ... just maybe there would be any use of them.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 12, 2005)

Lugh will poke the wall to see if it prevents the movement of living creatures. Then he'll focus his mind reading ability on one of the robed magicians and attempt to get an idea of what's going on. 

Power Usage (Telepathy) 6 + 4 (Wis) = +10, Telepathy Rank 2.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2005)

Thomas watches as the elf pokes the barrier.

"Let us hope it does not take your hand off," he remarks.

_It would appear they have taken precautions against those who may disturb them, and I don't even know if they are an enemy yet. I wonder who would offer me more in exchange for my assistance? I assume a big ball of ice would damage the building more effectively than a ball of water, hehehe..._


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 12, 2005)

Damien gives the bunny a surprised look.

"Don't look at me.  I'm no wizard.  I'm just a necromancer.  If it ain't dead, and it ain't alive, I've got nothing to do with it.  Best I could try would be blasting a hole in it.  Who knows what that would do."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 13, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

She nodded to Damien and started to look around for alternative way on the roof.

"You are more knowledgeable about this than me Damien-san. I will try to find anther way ... since it shattered my bokken as if it were of glass."

OOC: Searching for window/ place from wich could roof be accesed without crossing walls or magical shield.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 15, 2005)

Lugh: The shield does prevent the passage of living things. The casters on the other side prove easy to read because of their concentration elsewhere. It would appear that they are all freshmen and sophmore, assigned to this by the High Mages Guild. Their plan is like this-
A. Create a storm (used to distract, aswell as collect the needed water)
B. Collect water in a sphere large enough to wash out every floor in the building
C. Pump the water through the top most floors through the tower and into the rest of the building
D. Teleport away and celebrate

OOC: note to self, group A= J.K., Usagi, and Damien. group b= Thomas, Lugh, Tetsuya (and Kryptonite? can't remember if she followed, not sure if she came to the party)

Also, objects without vitals don't take extra damage from crits, unless your weapon (or the special attack) was specifically designed for it. (sorry for the late ruling )

edit: Just looked through the thread, and no update from Gnomeworks (Kryptnonite). That was why I didn't remember seeing a post from him...


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 15, 2005)

OOC - What precisely does the barrier look like ? Is it a hemisphere over the group of casters and then coming down on all sides of them or is it a circle around them thats open at the top ? 

IC -
Lugh takes advantage of the caster distraction and attempts to discretely take control of his mind, without giving away his presence, and lets the caster continue his current actions if he succeeds. 

"It would seem this is merely a plot to avenge themselves on the karate club for the their defeat. They intend to flood the house with the water. So who shoul dwe assist, if either ?  "


OOC - Power Usage (Mind Control) 6 + 4 (Wis) + 1 (Rank Bonus)= +11 , Mind Control Rank I


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2005)

"We have the opportunity to take their 'prank' as it were to the next level. I could turn it into a huge globe of ice and in all likelihood demolish a respectable portion of the building. Or then again, I could go a couple of floors down and freeze the entire level of the building as the water reached that floor, turning the floors above it into a bucket of sorts. Thus spoiling their prank and isolating damage to the upper floors," Thomas explains at length, "Or we could leave and simply not involve ourselves.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 19, 2005)

OOC: The hemisphere is a dome, covering them. However, the floor isn't protetected. 

Mind Control Successful.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 20, 2005)

Tetsuya nods as Lugh explains his findings, though he is a bit confused.  "So, it's just some prank?" he asks, a bit disappointed.  _For a minute, I thought we had found who was responsible for that attack on the first day... unless that one was just a prank as well... maybe we're taking this all too seriously..._  Tetsuya shakes his head, smiling a bit.  Nevertheless, it was kind of a nasty thing to do...


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 20, 2005)

"Considering that we have left people important to us on the lower floors I believe its probably in our best interest to stop this. Do you think you could freeze the most of the water as soon as its on the roof so that the excess just rolls off the side, if it becomes necessary ? I think I'm going to try and disrupt their little circle. Also try not to move far right now please, I'll try and conceal our presence. " 

Lugh first uses an illusion to conceal the group he's with and 
then instructs the one he has mind controlled to stop what he's doing and use his most incapacitating ability on whoever the leader of the group is.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 20, 2005)

_Important people?_

Thomas runs a list of people he recognised through his head. He fails to find anyone.

_...meh. The elf has chosen a side for us then. Then again, those of us not here in the elevator would probably have had the intention of intervening. Pointless for me to oppose them I guess._

"A plug of ice. A commendable suggestion," Thomas replies, and the air inside the elevator cools slightly.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 22, 2005)

J.K. realizes Usagi can't step forward, or surely she would have. Also, he doesn't like being ignored. So he joins the circle and, way more gently than his insticts would suggest, he grabs with a paw the nearest robed mage, lifts him a couple feet from the ground and asks him with an oddly mellow voice, since he doesn't look any less ferocious: "I said: what's happening here?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 26, 2005)

Group A is also blocked by force field, and is unable to enter the circle.

Lugh: The student, in a dazed and zombie like state, forms a ball of energy in his right hand that grows to completely surround it. Running towards one of the students, he punches the student, the energy releases in a great flash of light. Blinding and binding the student, he falls to the ground unable to move or speak, wrapped in bands of light that cover his mouth, aswell as the rest of his body (hold monster, +blind effect).

The shield shimmers, the direction of the energies interrupted. It becomes eratic, flashing on and off. It looks like you can jump through, but it could be risky.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 26, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

Usagi, seeing J.K. alone with the bunch of mages was somewhat unnerved ... if he is capable of handling them all. Then shield started to shimmer and blink. She grinned, runned at full speed towards the fanclub ... grabbed anything looking similiar to wodden sword and returned upwards within several hearbeats. Robbed fan screamed bloody hell. Apparently pleased to no end after first suprise.
"She took it ! She needed my sword !"
In manwhile Usagi prepared herself and launched a jump in extact moment needed to reach the field while it isn't active.

OOC: Reflex save +8, Initiative +11, attack +3(+4 Sword/bokken), Dmg d8+3 Stun(bokken), AC +10(+14 with sword). Can deflect incoming enemy fire with sucessful reflex save.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 26, 2005)

"The one who's down is the leader. " 

With that Lugh moves next to the barrier and attempts to run through it when its down.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 30, 2005)

_Gah, the elf is moving, I had better follow._

Thomas follows Lugh through the shield to the best of his ability, but is preoccupied with waiting to freeze the water at the right moment. He keeps a firm grip on his gun regardless.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 1, 2005)

Lugh's reflex roll- 8 (roll of 2+6)
Usagi's reflex roll- 28 (natural 20+8)
Thomas' reflex roll- 16 (roll of 7+9)
J.K.'s reflex roll- 22 (roll of 16 +6) (sorry, didn't have an oppurtunity to get at one of the students till the bubble stated flickering)

Though the others make it through, Lugh is blocked, not having moved fast enough to get through the barrier.

J.K.- Startled at your rough handling, he immediately loses his concentration on the spell, the force bubble surrounding them flickering more now, with longer gaps of it being down. He looks at you, confused, "How'd you get in here! That's what we have the bubble for!" Through further coersion, the robed student explains what Lugh had learned earlier, they plan on flushing out the house and ruining the party.


----------



## hafrogman (May 2, 2005)

Damien looks around suddenly to find himself alone except for Lugh who seems to be having some problems with the barrier.  However, none of them seemed harmed in any way.  Taking a deep breath, he tries to make it through as well.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 2, 2005)

Lugh murmurs a curse under his breath before trying to step through again.


----------



## Imerak (May 3, 2005)

Tetsuya decides to hang back, drawing a Shock card just in case.  _If all goes well, they won't need me...and if things degenerate, I can help out._  In truth, he was kind of afraid fo confronting any older students.  Unconciously, he tries to keep himself from being noticed.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 4, 2005)

Lugh Reflex roll 12 (roll 6+6) success
Damien Reflex roll 25 (roll 19 +6) success

Another student lose focus, staring at what's going on around them, and the shield collapses. The giant globe of water above everyone wavers a little bit, temporarily losing it's shape and then reforming. "Someone got in! Let him go, you have no right to stop us! Our club should've won!"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 4, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

"Cowardly attack won't return You lost face. You lost because You wasted Your strenght in earlier brawls. With this ..."

Usagi furiously gestured at the globe of water, apparently annoyed.
"... You will only deepen Your shame !"

OOC: Diplomacy +5 to resolve the thing peacefully.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 6, 2005)

J.K. apparently forgets to put the wizard down as he speaks to the others "She is absolutely right. What will you prove with this... ball of water? That you are better fighters? That you are smarter? Or, by ruining the party for a lot of people that are not involved with the karate club, like us, for example, will you only prove that you're pathetic? If you have all this power to show off, why don't you go down and challenge them to a rematch? This..." he waves his free hand around "... this is... childish. _And I wouldn't mind children for dinner!!_" he growls at the student he's keeping up, one inch from his face.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2005)

_JK makes an exceptional point. At least, a convincing argument. Perhaps they will disperse the ball of water without me having to waste effort on it._

Thomas waits in preparation, he lowers his gun somewhat, and focuses more on the barely stable sphere of water.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 10, 2005)

"Alright, you win. However, the water is still there, and we don't have the strength to move it away from the estate. We have just enough enerby to force it through the top floor into the stairs. Also, you have disabled our circle leader, and on top of that, he is more loyal to the leaders than I am. We need someone else that can guide the flow of energies if you want to do something with the ball."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 10, 2005)

Thomas picks up on the conversation.

"I can help," he states simply, "I cannot guide the flow of energies but I can guide the water itself. If you relocate the water to the top floor I could freeze it in key locations and have it drain harmlessly out of a window. Acceptable?"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 10, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

"J.K.-kun and Thomas-kun are right. Challenge thhem later in real tournament, or duel ... when Your strength won't be drained. Such thing should resolve everything once and clearly, even if not forever. And I have proposal ... Maybe the water could be poured off in small rivulet ? Like pierced balloon releases the air, that when the water would be allowed to pour from the sphere ... Thomas-kun would be able to freeze it in a way that will make it flow out from the roof."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 13, 2005)

Lugh releases his hold on the one he had and turns his mental power on the circle leader (just in case). 

Lugh smiles
"If its necessary I can probably deal with your leader's objections. "

(Attempt to Control the leader.)


----------



## Zack2216 (May 14, 2005)

You best his will (your 13 vs. his 10) and now have control over him. However, he has no control over his body due to the magical restraints.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 22, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> "And I have proposal ... Maybe the water could be poured off in small rivulet ? Like pierced balloon releases the air, that when the water would be allowed to pour from the sphere ... Thomas-kun would be able to freeze it in a way that will make it flow out from the roof."



"Great idea Usagi-chan! Maybe we could just drain it through the gutter. "
J.K. drops the guy quite uncerimoniously, and wanders around the roof, looking for the gutter, and as he finds it he turns to the others.
"Here it is! Could it work? And besides, can you at least turn this rain off? I was supposed to be elegant."


----------



## Zack2216 (May 22, 2005)

There are several gutters, but you would need to control the amount of water going through, or do a pump of sorts. Also, it is still raining, adding to the amount of water going down them.


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2005)

Damien stands back and watches the others as they argue strategies.  Giant balls of water were not his strong suit.  Every so often he glances ceiling wards.


----------



## Imerak (May 23, 2005)

Tetsuya stands back, lurking around the edges of the roof.  Things looked like they were being resolved non-violently, and that was good.  He was getting soaked out in this rain, though.  He hoped his uncle wouldn't yell at him too much for it, it wasn't his fault that it was raining, though maybe he should take shelter inside...


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 24, 2005)

Thomas waited patiently for the mages' reply to his idea, but none was forthcoming.

_Perhaps they are unwilling to cause any water damage, regardless of if it is in order to not do worse. Then again, they could be just ignoring me. I could leave, which is very tempting, but I will try to speak with them again first._

"If you did not like my previous suggestion, why not start having the sphere drain at a slow rate. I would then use the draining water to create a disposal system made of ice, thus getting rid of the water without causing any more water damage," he explains.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 26, 2005)

The globe of water shutters momentarily above you. The student-mage speaks up, "Freezing the outside of the globe and creating a spout and a hole at the top sounds like a good idea. But we need to decide on something, and fast."

OOC: So, what's the plan? Thomas' suggestion is a feasable one. That, and Lugh has established mind control over the old cirlce leader.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 26, 2005)

*Usagi, sword girl.*

Usagi smiled slightly to the assembled.

"Do as Thomas-san said, sorcerers. Act, not whine. As I can see that Thomas-san will handle it, I'll leave ... must dry up."

She stands relaxed, despite fact that they are all look very similiar to drown kittens. ANd returned behind the door, just enough to see the performance and don't suffer from raining anymore.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 26, 2005)

When/If it looks as though the mages' strength is about to give way and there hasn't been a unanimous decision, Thomas will go through with his disposal plan anyway.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 30, 2005)

A very wet J.K. helps as he can. The mystical part of the plan is out of his league, but since he thankfully don't feel the cold too much, he'll do his best to keep the frozen bowl in place as it pours down.

OOC: Be sure to check the pic of J.K. a friend made for me! Click on my sig to get to it.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 1, 2005)

"Freeze it, we'll lower it so that your fury friend can can lift it from us. Once it is in your hands," looking at J.K. "just pour it into one of the drains. If you pour slowly you shouldn't worry about overflow, I'm sure they won't notice."

Reducing the temperature of the outer skin of the globe to arctic degrees, Thomas flash freezes the water on the outside. Lugh, commanding the circle leader, forces him to rejoin the circle (after the spell binding him was released). Some stability returns, and the circle is able to slowly lower the ball to J.K. However, the ball weighs 100's of tons and J.K. falters. The mages, seeing J.K. begin to buckle, lift enough of the weight off of him to still be of aid. Lowering it to the ground, J.K. gets behind it and begins to roll it to the edge, where the hole was positioned.

Pooring it into the raincatchers, the crisis is now averted.  Everyone soaked, the ice disposed of, night sky can now be seen, the clouds having cleared up by the time the water was poured out. A feeling of accomplishment settles over each of you, glad you were able to stop this prank gone wrong.

For those still interested, a party still lies below you.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 1, 2005)

_It is done. I am relieved._

Thomas looked about at the others as he packed away his weapon.

"I am going to find a place to dry off, then I shall return to the party," he stated, then looked at the mages, "If you each perhaps have a set of, hopefully dry, civilian clothes I would suggest changing into them. You could possibly blend into the throng downstairs and enjoy a little of the festivities if you do not want to waste the trip here."

With that Thomas paces off to find a bathroom with towels on one of the upper floors.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 1, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

"I agree with Thomas-san. Challenge them later ... and be prepared, then if they won only because You were exhausted ... You would avenge your humilation in proper way."

Added Usagi with gentle tone, and turned around, returning inside and throwing the borrowed bokken back at the fan. Several boys started to squabble over it as if it was relic of sorts ...

"Thank You very much."

She spoke blankly, unsettled as always with reactions of others. Then she turned to J.K. and waited until he entered indoors.

"Thank You for offer of helping me, J.K.-kun. So ... tommorow ? And Your girlfriend may wish to dance some with You."

She ended with slight humor in her tone. Her eyes glittered mischiefvously.


----------



## Imerak (Jun 3, 2005)

Tetsuya releases a sigh of relief and goes to join the others.  _I need a place to dry off_ he thinks, even though he wasn't as in the rain as the others were.  Tetsuya reaches down into his pocket and feels his cards, just to make sure they were all still dry.  "That was pretty good!  I didn't know you could do things like that, Thomas.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 3, 2005)

Thomas nods, and droplets of water fall from his face onto his soaken shirt.

"We have not known each other long, so I am sure you have your own abundance of talents I am yet to see," he replies, "If the mages had followed through with their plan I doubt it would have been an effective form of vengeance. The collateral damage would have earned them much enmity from the representatives of other clubs present."

_I should get to know Tetsuya a little better. It could only be beneficial._


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 14, 2005)

Once dried, you are able to return to the party with no one the wiser, even with the other Mage's Guild students following close behind. They, fealing a little awkward, join the party to relieve themselves and have a good time, knowing full well this could cost them their membership, or worse. The party goes on, nobody seems to have noticed the change in the weather outside. The butlers are confused and relieved, what with the spontaneous ending of the storm. 

The night is still full, with much partying to be had. Anyone doing anything out of the ordinary, or shall we call this little adventure complete?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 14, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

Shortly after drying up, and improving her own mood with several rounds of drinking in the company of her new friends, Usagi feels that if she wishes to wake up at the dawn, as usual, she should be gone by now.

"I apologise but important matters force me to withdraw, let's meet at school ... I'm mostly staying in archery dojo, training. Sayonara my friends."

She bows gently to all assembled, and leaves the party. Relived that she left this noisesome gathering behind. And smiling slinghtly to herself ... at least it wasn't as expected. She didn't had to break pride of any nagging jer ... *sigh* boy.

OOC: Sure Thing, DM !


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2005)

Damien tries to make the best of the rest of the evening, but the squelching in his shoes eventually gets to him, and he retires for the evening.

[ooc - sorry I haven't been around much for the past bit, I shall endeavor to be more active with whatever pops up next]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2005)

Thomas returns to his shooting games for a time before going home.

_Well, this outfit will need to be washed._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 25, 2005)

J.K. looks for a moment longingly as Usagi leaves, then comes back to his senses with a start, and turns back to Raya. He grins as he asks his tie back.
"I'm sorry I had to leave you, but, you know, somebody had to save the day. Now that Townsville can sleep safe, would you... like to... dance?"
J.K. can't quite believe he gathered enough courage to ask that. Perhaps their little adventure helped him break the ice, or maybe he does feel a little better with himself when he manages to do something useful.
He'd dance till dawn, lost in Raya's eyes. He's got fiends, he's got a girl that doesn't go "ewww" when she looks at him. He thinks he's never felt this well in his whole life.


----------



## Imerak (Jun 25, 2005)

Tetsuya returned to his and his uncle's apartment about half an hour before most people had left the party, apologizing for going out, and then settling down to catch up on some homework.  Despite the near-crisis, he had had a good time at the party, and it was nice to be around people who could understand you, where _you_ were the normal one.

It was odd, meeting other people, and them being friendly to you... like that sword girl just recently.  Tetsuya supposed that, when they weren't trying to one-up each other, the other Detchitoyo students actually weren't that bad.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 27, 2005)

Raya agrees with J.K., and rewards him with a kiss on the cheek for his efforts. She accepts the offer, and joins J.K. on the floor. And so the party comes to a close, the students all having had a good time (considering the circumstances). 

OOC: Next post will start the next group of events.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 12, 2005)

OOC: Hey guys sorry for not having posted in  a bit. Real life's been busy, but I'll try to get a post in either tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 25, 2005)

Lugh also returns to the party and apologies to Arestis for running off. 

OOC - Real lifes been pretty hectic for me too, but I'm back now. Assuming we still have a DM.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 31, 2005)

OOC: as much as J.K. is enjoying this moment, I'd like to go on as well. Where are you all?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2005)

[ooc: Still here.  ]

Thomas goes to get a drink, but why he feels like one after being drenched in water is totally beyond him.

_I wonder when the party will start winding down._


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 1, 2005)

Damien rocks out with Skull at home later, listening to Queen.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 24, 2005)

Jeebus! Hey guys, and wow, I haven't posted in a while. I've been busy with kung fu (in addition to work) and haven't had much time for anything else. In the mean time though, I've been thinking about some things, where I want the party to go next, and I've come to the conclusion that the following is a good string. 

IC: It's been a week since the party at Jason's house, and rumor has hit all of you that somebody attempted to crash the party, but was stopped. Jason insists that he had everything under control, but some find it hard to believe. Also, the perpetrators haven't been discovered, but many are pointing fingers at different clubs in the tournament, each of them jealous of the Karate clubs success.  However, some know more then others.

It's friday, and each of you have gotten through another week of school. In 1 week's time comes the School's open house, where students get to bring their parents to the school, show them around, and such. The clubs are getting agitated, making preparations of different sorts, and you've only heard rumors, people talking about big presentations (shows of flair and glamour) and the interuption of such events (sabotage). Each of you have heard that the clubs are also recruiting during the open house, and that students that help with the events run by the clubs get perks, of sorts. 

However, the weekend lies open to you, and as each of you prepare to part ways and enjoy it, a frenzied student hurls a cd at the party, hitting Skull in the head, and landing at your feet. It reads "watch me" on it, and looks like a dvd.

OOC: Role Call! Post if you're here, I just hope that I haven't lost everyone


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2005)

Thomas looks to where the object was thrown from, then at the object itself.

"Someone seems to have failed to catch a friend's throw, or it appears there is a dvd intentionally placed in our midst," Thomas says.

He continues looking at it but clearly doesn't intend to pick it up.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2005)

Damien scowls at whoever so callously mistreated his friend, but not seeing anyone to berate he quickly stoops and snatches up the disk.  He flips it over a few times in his hands examing both sides, as if he could read it with his eyes.  In the end he shrugs.

"Y'know, there are horror movies that start this way. . ."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 25, 2005)

Lugh looks at the DVD with interest. 

_Thats interesting. It seems a little blunt for a weapon, maybe a warning ?_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 25, 2005)

*Usagi, sword girl.*

Usagi stared trough the window as alvays, cute in school uniform that she finally decided to wear. Her bokken, that she made astondnishingly fast two days ago, laying gently on her knees, discouraging most of her numerous fans. She spared one glance, and said gently in hushed tone of well raised girl.

"It may be, and we could check this disc during lunch ... if evryone are interested. Today's math was more ... asleeping than usual."

_Heh, You would have to kick me out DM to get rid of me.  Besides, I would leave message, it is ungentle to leave without a word, isn't it ?_


----------



## Imerak (Aug 26, 2005)

Tetsuya looks at the disc with a certain degree of confusion, not entirely sure what to do with it.  _Gee, that wasn't very good... the disc could have got damaged just throwing it around like that...and writing on the other side... What am I saying?  There are more important things to worry about than whether the owner's treating their DVD right._.  "Who do you think sent it?  Friend or foe?  If it's the former, we should watch it, but otherwise it could be dangerous.  Or just an accident."

(OOC:Yeah, I'm still around.)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 27, 2005)

"At the very least we now have something to do this afternoon. Who has a DVD player available to them?" the German boy queried.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2005)

Damien shrugs.

"I suppose my family has one around.  I don't know how they'd react to me trooping a whole bunch of friends into their house, but they might just be happy that I was spending time with the living."

He meaningfully taps Skull's hollow head and grins sheepishly.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 31, 2005)

OOC: Ok, so we're missing a couple people, but hopefully they'll catch on soon.

Once at Damiens house, the DVD now being played, you see a bird's eye view over a vast audience as the camera moves swiftly towards the stage of a grand concert where Christian Lajorn is standing on stage. Just as he begins, the image focuses out, and in front of it Christian Lajorn walks out in front. "Hey guys, as you may well know, I'm Christian. You've probably heard of me, if you aren't atleast fans." He smiles a gleaming grin that many women have fallen for before. "I know what you have been doing over the past couple months, and I'm proud of you for it. You've really been showing what this school will need in the next couple years. But, I want a couple more tests before I officially induct you in. But we can worry about that later. Now, why you? You have potential, and you can do some great things with it. You are all making the right moves, whether you know it or not. However, I want each of you to be prepared for what's to come, if you'll accept my request." *he poses dramatically now, a red rose had appeared in his hand as the camera focused in on his face during his speach, and has now focused out, the blurred picture of himself still behind him*Relaxing now, "Don't stress out on this, but I have a favor to ask. If you get it done, you may learn a little bit about what exactly happened that first day of school. Now, it involves that elemental heart. Now as you may know, the elemental heart has a lot of qualities, and is difficult to obtain, because when an elemental dies, usually the center of it's being, it's heart, breaks down into it's basic components just like the rest of it's body. With that heart, I need you to craft a vessel with which you can siphon off energies, and I will need you bind a name to this vessel. How you do this is up to you, and what shape it comes out to be is also up to you. Be creative, and remember, the simpler it is, the simpler it is to use it. Thanks in advance, and happy hunting." He moves to walk off camera, then turns around "What do you find in moutains? Now, how would you break it without touching it?" 

With that, the screen goes dark, shows a line of credits (all of it done by Christian) while playing one of his many ballads.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2005)

Lugh raises an eyebrow

"I think I just found someone more conceited than myself. I suppose the first question is are we interested ?  "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2005)

Thomas' blank look doesn't change.

"I do not trust him," he says, "What could he want with a vessel to siphon off energies?"

Behind his emotionless eyes the cogs are turning, and he comes to his conclusions for the current time.

_The flashy git is trying to use us for his own benefit, I would wager. Fool me once, shame on you... He wants power, and to gain it through a group that has proven itself capable but to which noone pays much mind is an effective move. He must have realised opportunity when word reached him of our possession of the elemental's heart. 

He presumes the group would actually want to work for him though, just because a big name has turned his gaze upon them. An explanation of what is happening is enticing, but it is not convincing. If he wants someone to do his dirty work then it will cost him, for parts and labour, and it will not be cheap.

If he can meet our price he can have his toy, unless we find a better use for the heart first._


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 31, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

Usagi wasn't speaking or expressing any emotions during the display ... and after the record enede she turned her head to the rest of the party. Her voice was questioning, but not pushing.

"Elemental heart ? Why it sounds, to me, like jar used by evil priests to steal souls ..."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2005)

Damien shrugs.

"Am I the only one who had no idea what he was talking about?  I wouldn't know how to do whatever he wants, even if I had the desire to do so."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2005)

"I do not know how to achieve the end product either, but we do know what the end product is. It would be a simple matter to research how to use the heart to our own benefit while feigning that we are going to help him," Thomas suggests.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2005)

"I would be wary of feigning anything around that one, I suspect that he or his followers are capable of detecting thoughts. They are certainly sufficiently adept at detecting and negating glamour. "


----------



## Imerak (Sep 2, 2005)

At first, Tetsuya almost beams as the on-screen Christian gives praise to his group, and then his expression turns into a frown of confusion.  Finally, when the others begin to talk, he quickly adapts their cynical tones and critical edge.

"Yeah, I didn't understand some of that either.  I mean, inducting us into what?  And how exactly do you bind a name to something?  I know I'm not the world's best mage, but geez, for an idol he should speak more simply.  And probably less egotistical."  He smirks as he says the last line.  _Whatever did happen with that heart anyway?  I don't think we were able to find a use for it._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 16, 2005)

The DVD fires up J.K.'s imagination in so many ways he can barely contain his frenzy.

"Well, when did you all become so suspicious? Chis is a good friend of Ryuoh, and probably shares the same attitude about summoning monsters or wielding shotguns at school. He probably noticed that we are quite adept at getting into trouble and sorting it out, and we are, we can't deny it. Maybe he thinks he was like us when he was a freshman too, before the whole idol thing. He didn't ask for the heart, he just asked for us to do something with it. And wouldn't we like to anyway? Now, what about the riddle? Could it be ice, and sound?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Lugh watches Tetsuya's changing expressions with interest. _Hmm, now isn't that interesting, he craves approval so very very much, of course the question is whether I should try and take advantage of it, or see if I can find the root of it and attempts to do something about it, so no one working against us does precisely that. _
_ Its better to be helpful, after all if you can do something about it, he will be in our debt anyway and that doesn't lead to resentment for your manipulation, besides if you fail your manipulation the second is impossible but not the other way around._


Lugh merely shrugs.
"I did not become so suspicious, it is simply what I am. But as to your question, its possible but it might also be fire, depending on how whether or not melting is breaking but considering the elemental nature of the heart, its probably resistant to fire, so sound seems like the wisest choice." _ And Christian is cute, so give him a chance._ _-_-; I almost thought you were intelligent for a second there._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 16, 2005)

"And what about the shape to give it? I'm not familiar to "syphoning my energies", but you all dabble in magic, one way or the other. Oh, well, except Usagi-chan, that is. Have you got any idea?"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 16, 2005)

*Usagi, sword girl.*

"I still don't know about what You are talking about ... only that this involves some fight I weren't witnessing and ... elemental heart whatever it is. JK-kun, will You help me in finding tracks of this missing kendo-girl ?"

She stared at him with this clear stare, without smile ... but still like hammerstrike between the eyes. What she have in her ?!

OOC: Lichtenhart, do You remember agreement betwen our PC's ?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 16, 2005)

OOC: Of course I remember it, but Zack fastforwarded the week. I would have surely helped you the day immediately after the party. How are we supposed to deal with it, Zack?

"The teachers and the principal put up a tour of the school just before the beginning of the classes. That day a huge elemental creature appeared out of nowhere and attacked, and we stopped it with the help of an older student. When we beat it it disappeared and left behind only its heart, which probably can be used to harness elemental power and build some sort of magic items. I think Kryptonite still has it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 17, 2005)

_I have gotten to know those around me, more or less, but despite that this Christian is a friend of Ryuoh (who I do not know very well anyway) I still find the desire for an object to siphon off energy to be... suspicious._

"It does not add up. Why not bargain with us for the heart and do the work himself? He is offering us nothing but something he refers to as 'induction' in exchange for our work and the elemental heart. For me to aid one of our group is a simple matter, but my services are not free to those outside the circle," Thomas proposes in an almost monotone voice, "Should he desire the heart that we earned, and to which Ryuoh made no claim, then he should give us something of equal value. And if he wants us to also be the ones to create this device for him, then it should cost him again for our services."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Sep 18, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

She nodded thankfully to JK, and her usually calm face became darker after hearing what Thomas said.

"Indeed. Thomas-san, indeed."

OOC: Zack what with our little investigation ?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 18, 2005)

"Actually, I thought of it as a kind of test. "Are you able to put the elemental heart to use? Show me that you can, and you may join us." That, or forging the vessel is instrumental in learning more about who sent the elemental. We're quite clueless about that. Anyway, he said to make it so that *we* could syphon energies with it. It didn't look to me as if he was asking for the heart or the object. He only asked us to make it. Of course I could be wrong, but we still have doubts, why don't we ask him? I guess his telephone number and mail address are secret so he doesn't get flooded by fans, but I could still go back to school and track him from there, if you think it's needed."


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 23, 2005)

The falchion's investigation: 

Of her remaining belongings, there is her lunch box, and an unchecked locker. Looking through her lunch box, you find wrappers of eaten food and other trash left over from her last meal. Among the trash is a crumpled piece of note book paper and a key to her locker. Unfolding it, it looks like it used to be notes from a class, but there are doodles all over it, all of them the same: poorly drawn stick figures, drawn at first as an idea, then as a frantic obsession. On the back, they are even more so, with more detail added to each harried stick figure. In the middle, there is a robed stick figure with a curved thing in it's hand, what you make out to be a poorly drawn falchion. 

Looking through her belongings in her locker (I assumed you'd investigate it once you recognized the design of the key) you discover that this obsession had grown, seeing pictures not of a stick figure, but a bloody women dressed in grey with an eye patch, aswell as what appears to be a terrible oily darkness beneath it, wisps and tentacles of shadow reaching out from under it. She has a great falchion at her side and above her you see 2 balls of darkness similar to what must be under her eye patch. Her Falchion is big enough to have to be held with two hands. She has a ghostly aura about her, existing in both the material and astral planes at the same time. In thick letters beneath and around the most detailed picture (the one described above) you see "Dao." But not just in one language, but in hundreds making a circular pattern around the center figure. On the back, you see the last dregs of her sanity put to paper, describing her last moments "...She's in my dreams, my thoughts, everywhere. In my dreams, she's some pirate sailing a chinese galleon, a trail of blood in her ships wake as she travels the world. She whispers to me, constantly, promising power, skill, that she only wants to help me. Why me? I see her killing my friends and family, all for what? I've had moments recently where I would black out, and find myself somewhere completely different. I think she's in my head, controlling me. What should I do? There must me someone who can help me.." The e's tail stretches to the far side of the page, where pressure must've caused the pencil to break. You each hear a ghostly shriek in the back of your heads, bringing up images of what transpired at the tournament. Just as soon as they apear, they are gone and the pictures spark and burnwith a cold blue flame, flashing into ash instantly.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 5, 2005)

*Usagi, sword bunny.*

She stared at J.K. clearly shocked with supernatural display, but seemingly not afraid.

J.K.-kun ? What with ... scent did You found girl's scent ?

OOC: Apologies, been busy.


----------

